# canada's 150th birhday



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Decided to cnc cut out a 32diameter Canada birthday plaque 150 years
also a 15 in laser copy


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A fine job you did of that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work as always Stan. That looks really sharp 

Was wondering what it would look like if you went with the Canadian flag colours , but I kinda like the blue


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great project, and great description, as always.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Another vote for nice. Really pops on the dark background.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice. And congratulations to all our Canadian brothers and sisters.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Not Nice... but Wicked!

Now cut them into 4" discs.

Go to every bar/tavern/pub/joint and sell em as coasters.

Cheers!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

coasters sound cool might just try that


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*coasters*

might try the coaster idea , sounds cool


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Found this, and figure a lot of my Canadian friends would enjoy this. I know I did. Hehehe


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

might try the coatsres


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*canada birthday*

did a few drink coasters, also sorry about the many replies, seems something was sticking


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My mother was French-Canadian. So here's to Canada and to my mom. You canucks know the melody...

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee

And, En français

O Canada! 
Terre de nos aïeux,
Ton front est ceint de fleurons glorieux.

Car ton bras sait porter l'épée,
Il sait porter la croix.

Ton histoire est une épopée,
Des plus brillants exploits.

Et ta valeur, de foi trempée,
Protégera nos foyers et nos droits.

Protégera nos foyers et nos droits.

Here's to the next 150!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice and the drink coasters should be a big winner.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

woodman12 said:


> did a few drink coasters, also sorry about the many replies, seems something was sticking


Heyyyy.... I get dibb$ on those!

They look super cool.

Now to send (6) to each & everyone here. :grin:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

woodman12 said:


> did a few drink coasters, also sorry about the many replies, seems something was sticking


Very nice!! You could sell those with no problem if you wanted.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*4in drink holders*

did make the drink holders


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

they do not sell


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

woodman12 said:


> they do not sell


Really? Now that's disappointing.... no figuring some people.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*canada's birthday*

I live in an area that people order from china through amazon, people here do not buy custom made items...but I love what I can do with these machines...included a white and red, I think its more canadian


----------

